# Why I Love Perthshire...



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Early morning walk, and on a bright clear morning, its a beautiful place to live and ideal for my four legged friends  Pic just shot with phone, I don't usually carry a camera on my morning walks with the dogs, the focus is more on frisbees and balls!


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Perthshire is one of the nicest areas in Scotland


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Sharing one beautiful morning :argie:

Nice one Dave KG :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Lovely scenery,nice pic.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Yup, great place to live mate!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely, Dave.

Here's one from my morning walk to fetch the paper [sorry, no dog.....] - a bit farther North


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

And one reason not to love the countryside so much... ticks! Two on the dog this week so far, and two on me - little sods! Handy little tick twisters all over my house to get them out tho


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ The thing with them is to be alert for Lyme Disease, some reading here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lyme_disease


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yup, my colleague at work caught it from a tick on his back - very unpleasant. Part of life in the country though, right now is the time to be on high alert and the dogs are thoroughly checked twice a day for them.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I got it too when working as a Greenkeeper, tablets from the Doc seemed to fix it - but I am aware the consequences of it can be dire.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Trouble is the symptoms can be very mild, almost unnoticeable until the disease is very advanced... mild joint pain is one, I watch my dogs very closely for changes to their walk for example. Having be vigilant is a small price to pay for the beauty of our countryside though :thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Found a big tic on my dog in March, removed by the vet as I had no tool. I've kept him away from that long-grass path ever since.
Fantastic scenery Dave and slim_boy by the way. If only I could convince my wife to live up there.


----------

